# tele ski questions



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

The Jaks are really soft- fine if you're only riding midseason backcountry but I wouldn't recommend them on hardpack. THe Pocket rockets are a little more versatile, so they're worth a look. Depending on your size / weight, I would recommend the Rossi T4, which has a stiffer tail than most widebodies. I think it's a great one-ski quiver filler-it'll hold an edge on the hardpack but you won't notice any dive in the deep stuff & it destroys the crud. The dims are 122-94-112, the fatter side of mid-fat but not quite the girth of the Jaks. I've also tried the Atomic TM:EX, and that's a really nice mid-fat as well. 

Hear it was supposed to snow 5" in the high country tonight. Oh Yes.


----------

